
Ask HN: What Happened to Www.forensicswiki.org? - stebann
forensicwiki was an excellent reference for data recovery. What happened to it? Does anybody knows if there is another good reference out there?
======
brett_shavers
[https://www.dfir.training](https://www.dfir.training)

